# avi zu asf konvertieren



## holger (16. März 2002)

Hi Leute,
ich hab da ein Problem. Ich habe AVI-Datein und möchte sie zu ASF-Dateien umwandeln. Ich habe mir dazu den Windows-Media Encoder von Microsoft geholt. Er sagt mir aber, das der AVI-Datei ein Audiostrom zugeordnet werden muß. Da ich davon keine Ahnung habe, frage ich, was ich jetzt machen soll? Kann mir einer helfen. Übrigens mit Premiere von Adobe bekomme ich auch eine Fehlermeldung!
Danke im vorraus!
Holger


----------



## Davide (18. Dezember 2004)

Hallo.

Ich greife mal diesen alten Thread neu auf, da zum Thema ASF nicht viel zu finden ist und einen neuen Thread auzumachen ist doch ne schöne Verschwendung.

Alos, ich suche auch nach einer Möglichkeit AVI oder MPEG Dateien direkt in ASF Dateien umzuwandeln. Ich habe zahlreiche Hinweise gefunden, mit welchen Programmen es gehen soll, jedoch beschreibt niemand den genauen Weg bzw. ich finde keine Möglichkeit z.B. mit dem Windows Media Encoder ein Projekt als ASF zu speichern. lediglich als WMV. Irgendwie fehlt mir da der Durchblick, kann mir da einer vielleicht helfen?


----------



## Davide (19. Dezember 2004)

Bin jetzt ein wenig weiter aber irgendwie noch nicht ganz aufgeklärt. Scheinbar reicht es, wenn ich eine WMV datei in ASF umbennene und schon habe ich ein ASF-File. Wieso das so ist und ob man das auch so macht, weiss ich jetzt aber nicht genau. Gleichzeitig habe ich ein kleines Problem. Ich habe ein ASF-File das scheinbar sich von den anderen unterscheidet, ich kann leider nicht erkennen wodurch. Wie kann man herausfinden wo der unterschied liegt um ggf. die anderen Files an das eine anzugleichen? Eine art Fileanalyseprogramm. Kennt sich villeicht einer damit aus?


----------



## TanTe (23. Dezember 2004)

Soviel ich weiss bedeutet ASF Advanced Streming Format sollte eigendlich funktionieren wenn man den  File umbenennt. Hab mal mit dem http://www.downseek.com/download/28210.asp Tool versucht Funktioneirt einwandfrei allerdings kostet es Geld .....


----------



## Davide (26. Dezember 2004)

Na ja, ich habe in letzter zeit reichlich Tools gesammelt, die belibig zwischen den einzelnen Formaten hin und her komprimieren können. Leider komme ich meinem Ziel damit nicht weiter, irgendwie komme ich nicht an die richtigen Einstellungen, um das benötigte ASF zu erzeugen.

Wenn ich mir die Angaben so anschaue (bei dem Mustervideo) sehe ich eine vielzahl an Daten die mir als Anfänger nichts sagen.

Unter

Audio: Abtastgröße 4Bit, Kanäle 1(Mono), Abtastrate 24kHz

Video: Datenrate 229 kBit/s, Größe der Datei 24 Bit, Datenstromname video 2

Wie und womit kann ich genau so ein Videotyp erzeugen? In ASF natürlich.

:-(


----------

